# Zebralight H50 Q5 Headlamp Review!!!



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 21, 2007)

I received my two Zebralight H50 Q5 headlamps today and couldn't wait until nightfall to take some beamshots for a review!
I will start off by saying that both lights have truely identical output. Comfirmed by both my eyes and my digital camera. So don't worry about getting a dud. 
The light itself has really nice finish, smooth threads, and feels sturdy considering how lightweight it is. 
It comes with the the headband and attachment, an extra attachment by itself, another attachment that is connected to a draw string (not sure what it's really for?), a clip so you can clip the light to your pocket, and a little device that is used to block out the glare from the beam. All of the attachments are the same and are all glow in the dark. Not your normal weak glow in the dark like the glow in the dark tailcaps on some current models. These things REALLY GLOW! I'm not sure for how long but wow they are bright! 
The one downfall I can find so far is that the light is not all that tight when sitting in the headband attachment. It can spin around if there is too much movement. I'm sure someone on here will figure out a easy way to solve this problem, but before then I have to say it is a downfall. 

On to the pics. The first pic shows the light (without headband) compared to a Fenix P2DCE. You can see that it is incredibly small! The second pic is the beam on low, followed by medium, and then high. You can see that the levels are spaced pretty far apart unlike many lights on the market. I had a hard time capturing what I saw in person. All modes are quite a bit brighter than these pictures represent. I could easily navigate my basement in the low mode (it was actually quite bright) but it looks nearly pitch dark in these pictures. So keep this in mind if you think that the pics don't make the light look very bright.





















Pros:
Amazing flood beam! 
High output on high, and low output on low
Great fit and finish
Super lightweight

Cons:
Light could possibly shift in the headlamp attachment while running/jogging or intense trail climbing.

*OUTPUT
*I just got done taking some overall output readings of my Zebralight H50 Q5 a few minutes ago, here they are:

Low = 9 1.8
Medium = 58 11.6
High = 354 70.8

With my lightbox I found a reasonable formula to get approximate lumens. Just divide my overall number by 5 and it will be very close to the amount of lumens coming out of the front of the light. I have tested this with all of my lights and I'm confident that it is very close to exact, and if anything I think it will project a slightly low number. With that said here are the lumen ratings for the different levels:

Low = 1.8 lumens
Medium = 11.6 lumens 
High = 70.8

You can see that my lumen figures are very close to what the manufacturer claimed for this light. They are very slightly under their claims on the low and medium settings and slightly over on the high. Either way it does show exactly how much brighter each setting is from the one before it, and gives a rough idea as to how much light it is putting out. 

Is there a light on the market (cheap hopefully) that is proven to be EXACTLY a specific lumen amount? I don't care how bright or dim it is as long as it is basically guaranteed to be an exact amount. I figure if I can find a light like this it will make it possible for me to get a near perfect formula for testing all of my lights.


----------



## ak645 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi AD,

Thanks for the great pics.That is one amazing little light.I am soooo sorry I had to remove myself from the Q5 presale list.But how could I pass on a half price FireLion?

Anyway,just one question.Does the emitter dome stick out or is it flush with the body? 

Andy


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 22, 2007)

ak645 said:


> Hi AD,
> 
> Thanks for the great pics.That is one amazing little light.I am soooo sorry I had to remove myself from the Q5 presale list.But how could I pass on a half price FireLion?
> 
> ...


 
Your welcome. Don't worry about removing yourself from the Q5 list, because Zebralight is doing another run of Q5 bin H50's. So you can get yourself one afterall. I wouldn't be able to pass on a half price Firelion either (who would?). :laughing:

The answer to your question is kind of hard to describe. The dome DOES stick out a little, but it doesn't go past the tube of the body. Right before the dome of the LED the body indents slightly which makes the top of LED just slightly below the tube of the body. 

I'd expect some pretty cool lights from Zebralight in the future. They are very responsive and actually value user input. A+ so far.


----------



## greenstuffs (Sep 22, 2007)

I haven't got mine yet


----------



## Daniel_sk (Sep 22, 2007)

Good review and thanks for the beamshots.



greenstuffs said:


> I haven't got mine yet


Mine hasn't arrive yet too - I am sure we will get them this week.


----------



## shakeylegs (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Daniel,
Sorry to hear your Zebra hasn't arrived. I'm using mine every night clipped into the neckline of my shirt. So light in weight I sometimes forget it's there. 

Woke up this morning and my wife asks - "What's that?!" - then she starts laughing. I fell asleep with the Zebra clipped to my PJ's:duh2: 

I've been using the clip in the inverted position - tip pointed toward the head - and it works great. Grips thinner fabrics well in this mode.


----------



## ak645 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi AD,

Thanks Again!

Andy



adirondackdestroyer said:


> Your welcome. Don't worry about removing yourself from the Q5 list, because Zebralight is doing another run of Q5 bin H50's. So you can get yourself one afterall. I wouldn't be able to pass on a half price Firelion either (who would?). :laughing:
> 
> The answer to your question is kind of hard to describe. The dome DOES stick out a little, but it doesn't go past the tube of the body. Right before the dome of the LED the body indents slightly which makes the top of LED just slightly below the tube of the body.
> 
> I'd expect some pretty cool lights from Zebralight in the future. They are very responsive and actually value user input. A+ so far.


----------



## BlackDecker (Sep 22, 2007)

Mine arrived today, came via USPS (signature required). I was quite surprised how small it was; it's quite a bit smaller than my Rayovac 1AA headlamp. The low is really LOW which is what I've been looking for in a headlamp for a long time. The low or medium should make a great reading light while camping. The high can really light up a wide area.

Came with a several accessories: A flexible rubber hood for the lens, a nice wide headband, a metal clip, a neck lanyard, an extra GID holder, and 2 extra 'O' rings. Here's 2 comparison photos between the ZL and a Rayovac 1AA headlamp:


----------



## Cuso (Sep 23, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> The one downfall I can find so far is that the light is not all that tight when sitting in the headband attachment. It can spin around if there is too much movement. I'm sure someone on here will figure out a easy way to solve this problem, but before then I have to say it is a downfall.


This was my only gripe about this light , yet I wanted someone to confirm it first. The beamshots more than make up for it though :twothumbs,good job. I hope to get in on the next Q5 run.


----------



## ViReN (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *adirondackdestroyer* 

 
_The one downfall I can find so far is that the light is not all that tight when sitting in the headband attachment. It can spin around if there is too much movement. I'm sure someone on here will figure out a easy way to solve this problem, but before then I have to say it is a downfall. 
_

This can be overcome by adding a thin layer rubber 'paint' on the holder and/or the light


----------



## greenstuffs (Sep 25, 2007)

It lacks punch hope the Lion versions are brighter.


----------



## Grubbster (Sep 25, 2007)

greenstuffs said:


> It lacks punch hope the Lion versions are brighter.


I got mine yesterday, and I must say this light is very bright! It lacks "punch" because that is not it's design. It has more flood than the Mississippi River!  That is why I purchased it. It is great for a distance of about 30 feet, not just in front of you though, but all around.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 25, 2007)

greenstuffs said:


> It lacks punch hope the Lion versions are brighter.


 

While I agree a Lithium Ion version would be brighter I'm not sure I feel all that safe with a Lithium Ion attached to my freaking head!!! 
Imagine if it happen to go bang while you were wearing it. OUCH! I'd be even uglier than I already am. LOL

As I said in my first post the pictures are no where near as bright as the light actually appears in real life. I think this is because the light lacks throw and I am used to taking pictures of lights that have quite a bit of throw. In person this thing is VERY VERY bright on high! 
No complaints here.


----------



## PeLu (Sep 26, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> The one downfall I can find so far is that the light is not all that tight when sitting in the headband attachment. It can spin around if there is too much movement.


 As I wrote, a rubber ring in between lamp and holder works perfectly for me.


----------



## Sonus (Sep 26, 2007)

Okay - I want one of these lights. Can someone supply a link to a dealer or the manufacturer. I have no idea where to get one.
Thanks


----------



## photonhoer (Sep 26, 2007)

Sonus

try www.zebralight.com.

also, check out: CandlePowerForums > Flashlights > Headlamps
Zebralight Summary. Lots of information here.


----------



## afahmic (Oct 27, 2007)

Is this light using PWM or constant current regulator?


----------



## ZebraLight (Oct 27, 2007)

Constant current regualted.



afahmic said:


> Is this light using PWM or constant current regulator?


----------



## Daekar (Oct 27, 2007)

I got a chance to use my Q5 Zebralight outside as task-lighting for the first time tonight and I'M IN LOVE! It was perfect, the all-flood beam is... perfect! No hotspot to destroy your night-vision, everything is even, it ends up looking like there is actually more light being output than there is! My Dad bought one, but I may give a few of these as Christmas gifts, I'm so impressed.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 28, 2007)

Great little review. It doesn't look like it's lacking anything. Even the price is fair. I may have to pull the trigger on this finally.


----------



## afahmic (Oct 28, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> Constant current regualted.



Thanks George. That's cool..! Then this is the most ideal task light i ever know up until now.

And what makes me really like it is, it's unique side windowing, all flood beam and exponentially lumens intensity level adjustment (2 for low, 10 for med and 50 for high, 2 x 5 = 10, 10 x 5 = 50) that is rarely found on many lights out there.

As i prefer to make this light as the EDC on my keychain instead as the headlamp, the only concern for me is there's absolutely no hole to attach the keyring or lanyard to the light body (other than through the silicon bracket that is too big to carry as EDC and also not so secure).

Is that possible to add a kind of hole on bottom but without sacrificing it's stand capability, for the next batch manufacturing? I think, technically it's not so difficult and obviously it's a big plus-plus for this baby. Besides the headlamp market, you'll get the EDC market as well for sure.


----------



## mchlwise (Oct 29, 2007)

afahmic said:


> Is that possible to add a kind of hole on bottom but without sacrificing it's stand capability, for the next batch manufacturing? I think, technically it's not so difficult and obviously it's a big plus-plus for this baby. Besides the headlamp market, you'll get the EDC market as well for sure.



The lack of such a hole is probably the biggest reason why I haven't bought one yet.


----------



## bltkmt (Nov 12, 2007)

mchlwise said:


> The lack of such a hole is probably the biggest reason why I haven't bought one yet.


 
Very interested as well.


----------



## Steve-11 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I ordered one today. I soooooooo could have used one at work the other day. Close up work in dim/dark environments, trying to use one hand with a flashlight the other with a tool, or flashlight in mouth 'trick'. It occured to me how valuable a decent headlamp would be. 

It's kinda amazing to me at how many campers/spelunkers seem to go for this light, yet it seems to me that it would be perfect for me at work. Electricians, plumbers, maintenance workers, technicians, etc. all would seem to benefit. Here's hoping that it suits my needs well!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 12, 2007)

Steve-11 said:


> Thanks for the review. I ordered one today. I soooooooo could have used one at work the other day. Close up work in dim/dark environments, trying to use one hand with a flashlight the other with a tool, or flashlight in mouth 'trick'. It occured to me how valuable a decent headlamp would be.
> 
> It's kinda amazing to me at how many campers/spelunkers seem to go for this light, yet it seems to me that it would be perfect for me at work. Electricians, plumbers, maintenance workers, technicians, etc. all would seem to benefit. Here's hoping that it suits my needs well!


 
As great as Flashlights are Headlamps are much more useful if you need to work with your hands. If you want a light for close up work this is most likely the best ever! The beam is a perfect flood with no hotspot to speak of. The light is pretty bright on Medium and very bright on High. I'm going night hiking next weekend and I'll post back in this thread with my recap afterwards. 
So far the Zebralight H50 is the best headlamp I've ever owned, and I can't wait for their H30 model!!! :naughty:


----------



## Patriot (Nov 13, 2007)

I finally got mine last week. I couldn't be more happy with this light. It exceeded my expectations in every area. The machining, threads, and finish are all of outstanding quality. It works really well on energizer lithiums.


----------



## WadeF (Nov 13, 2007)

Mine just arrived today. My initial impression is very good. It comes with a lot of accessories, which makes me happy.  I'm going to try various batteries in it to see what works best. Thanks to everyone who has brought this product to our attention.


----------



## shining (Nov 16, 2007)

Me too.



mchlwise said:


> The lack of such a hole is probably the biggest reason why I haven't bought one yet.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Dec 22, 2007)

To keep it from spinning free in the bracket try a layer or two of heat shrink tubing. they make it in clear if you don't want to change the color of the light.

-LT


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Jan 8, 2008)

You know I didn't even see this light until today and I just had to order it, thanks for the good pic's to persuade me to buy.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 8, 2008)

ScubaSnyder said:


> You know I didn't even see this light until today and I just had to order it, thanks for the good pic's to persuade me to buy.



No problem, I'm glad they were helpful. I forgot all about this review. I can update the first post with overall output readings from my lux meter, which can give a rough idea as to how many lumens the light is putting out on all settings.


----------



## ViReN (Jan 8, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer Nice Review, it's a good light. After 4 months of usage, do you find any other issues apart from the headlamp attachment shifting


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 8, 2008)

ViReN said:


> adirondackdestroyer Nice Review, it's a good light. After 4 months of usage, do you find any other issues apart from the headlamp attachment shifting



Honestly I haven't used it all that much yet. I plan on using it during my night hikes in a few months, so I could report back then with much more information.


----------



## ViReN (Feb 20, 2008)

I recently had a chance to use it at a 2 day(night) trek at a remote location. No power outlets nearby so carrying spare rechargeable battery was out of question. I carried 4 spare Alkaline Duracell's. With it's smallllllll size and using standard Alkaline AA battery... the light was almost invisible in pocket. We used this as a supportive area light (apart from other lights). It was always on through the night on Low acting as a night light about 14-15 hours total. There was occasional High and Medium power usage about 20 minutes and 1-2 hours respectively. Didn't need to change battery even once.

Now I think, even two enloops would have been sufficient. Just posted review after about a month and half of using *Z**ebralight H50*. My Light readings actually match with your readings (total light output). The best part of this light is its small, provides a great flood light and has 3 well chosen light levels.

Mev @ light-reviews.com also has posted review recently *here.*


----------



## meckie (Feb 22, 2008)

now you guys made me buy another flashlight ... 

just one question remains to me: on the zebralight.com website there are two versions available: p4 for 39 bucks and q5 for 49. ist the q5 version worth the extra 10? the specifications dont differ that much, only the high setting will probably be a bit brighter. how much is the difference? has anyone had a possibility to compare? especially the difference regarding impression on brightness in highmode and runtime ...

here are the specs from their website:

p4:
Low 2.6 lm for 3.5 days
Medium 13 lm for 19 hr
High 66 lm for 2 hr 20 min

q5:
Low 2.0 lm for 3.5 days
Medium 10 lm for 19 hr
High 50 lm for 2 hr 20 min

---
edit: 
i found a comparison over there:
http://ledmania.ceskyblog.cz/recenze/celovky-zebralight-h50-p4-q5/
...but im sorry to say that i dont understand a single word. Could somebody translate the essence of the comparison? Maybe someone from Czechoslovakia reads this? or can someone else provide this information regarding the comparison and runtimes? ***thx alot!


----------



## ViReN (Feb 22, 2008)

I think, you have reversed the correct specifications

*Zebralight H50 Q5:*
Low *2.6* lm for 3.5 days
Medium *13* lm for 19 hr
High *66* lm for 2 hr 20 min


*Zebralight H50 P4:*
Low 2.0 lm for 3.5 days
Medium 10 lm for 19 hr
High 50 lm for 2 hr 20 min

To eyes difference between 50 Lm and 66 Lumens wont be much, but then you have to consider that Q5 LED inherently has a higher efficiency. Using higher efficiency LED itself is satisfying in mind. The Q5 version will appear slightly brighter side by side. it's additional 16 lumens!  I would go with Q5 version... it wont get outdated in a while.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Feb 22, 2008)

ViReN said:


> I think, you have reversed the correct specifications.


me too


----------



## clg0159 (Feb 22, 2008)

Ditto.....I also have a better tint on my Q5


----------



## meckie (Feb 22, 2008)

- that must´ve happened copy&pasting...:thinking:
of course the Q5 is 16 lm brighter in high. 

so you guys vote for the Q5-Version? no one thinks i should be getting the 10$ cheaper P4?


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello Meckie,

Welcome to CPF.

I would suggest, :devil: in true CPF fashion :devil: , that you get one of each. The one that satisfies you the most you should keep and use. The other one can be stashed in your car, or given to your wife, or a close friend, or you can sell it on the CPF Market Place.

Tom


----------



## Hans (Feb 22, 2008)

meckie said:


> just one question remains to me: on the zebralight.com website there are two versions available: p4 for 39 bucks and q5 for 49. ist the q5 version worth the extra 10? the specifications dont differ that much, only the high setting will probably be a bit brighter.



The difference *is* visible in high mode in a side by side comparison. It's not that big, but it's visible. No differences in runtime.

Whether a slight difference in brightness justifies the extra 10 bucks is something only you can decide. I got both ... 

Hans


----------



## Trashman (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, Meckie, if you buy the P4, you might be left forever wondering if you'd really prefer the Q5. For me, the Q5 was the only way to go, and I'm *more* than happy with it. This light is very comfortable and extremely useful and something I don't intend to ever part with.


----------



## flashy bazook (Feb 22, 2008)

Woa, there, why get both the older (P4) and the newer (Q5) versions OF THE SAME THING?

Get the Q5, I think it is significantly better than the P4, which says a lot (given how good the P4 was). In fact this Q5 is just about amazing in terms of light output plus runtime.

The price of the Zebra is fine with the Q5, consider you can buy just Q5 emitters (drop-in modules) for $30 bucks, and the Zebra comes with a whole body plus accessories. Example the Dereelight modules which are not even the most expensive (you can get such emitters for $60 or even more...).


----------



## meckie (Feb 22, 2008)

ok, i hit the Q5. if i like it i´m gonna buy another :green:
thanks for your advise and the nice welcome. 

but i´m going to hold myself back in not buying too much new lights.
since i read this forum i got the Fenix L2D Rebel100, LiteFlux LF2, two Romisen R2-G2, another Romisen, the SAIK AC3 and now the zebralight.
I gotto stop. I gotto stop. 

***greetings from Berlin


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello Meckie,

In my best Borg voice...

"Resistance is futile... You will be assimilated..."  

Tom


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 22, 2008)

meckie said:


> ok, i hit the Q5. if i like it i´m gonna buy another :green:
> thanks for your advise and the nice welcome.
> 
> but i´m going to hold myself back in not buying too much new lights.
> ...



I told myself the same thing about 150 lights ago!


----------



## Cemoi (Feb 27, 2008)

Hans said:


> The difference *is* visible in high mode



What about low and medium?


----------



## peekay331 (Dec 5, 2008)

sorry to bring up this thread from the dead, but I'm considering a Zebralight. Is the beam similar to a Fenix P2D CE with the reflector removed?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 5, 2008)

peekay331 said:


> sorry to bring up this thread from the dead, but I'm considering a Zebralight. Is the beam similar to a Fenix P2D CE with the reflector removed?



I've never done that with a P2D, but yes the beam would be similar.


----------



## peekay331 (Dec 5, 2008)

That's pretty friggin cool. Now all I have to do is decide between the H30, 50, and 60. I want one of each!


----------



## exodus125 (Jul 20, 2009)

I know this is an old thread and theres newer zebra models out, but I recently got an h50 through a trade and couldnt be happier. The biggest help I have gotten so far from this is when I barbecue at night. Theres limited light in my backyard and none of the headlamps I had gave enough light. I could use my fenix l2d but even that with its tight beam wanst too good and I had to hold it with my hand. 

This light has incredible spill, its light, and its bright, but not blinding bright. Perfect for chores in the dark. 

If you can get your hands on one of these it would be very much worth it.


----------

